# All Locally produced e-Juice



## Rex Smit (13/5/15)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone stocks all the locally produced e-juice.?
We have such a great local selection, but you have to order from multiple vendors to get your juice fix, and the shipping on that just kills the price tag.

Has anyone thought of this?
is it actually feasible?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Rex Smit said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone stocks all the locally produced e-juice.?
> We have such a great local selection, but you have to order from multiple vendors to get your juice fix, and the shipping on that just kills the price tag.
> ...



Each local juice brand has at least 6 juices and at an average price of around R130 that equates R720. The highest shipping cost I've seen is R100.

So that would be R17 per juice (if you order all 6) - which brings the price up to R150. I really don't see how that "kills the price tag".

The industry is still too small for one vendor to stock all of the juices, and it might never happen because these "big" vendors are usually greedy and want all sorts of contracts signed and rights given up. I wouldn't hold my breath

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (14/5/15)

Yes. But when do you ever order all a producers juces. You get 2 here and 1 there and 2 over there. Everytime you add shipping. Just think that it is limiting our own market

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (14/5/15)

Rex Smit said:


> Yes. But when do you ever order all a producers juces. You get 2 here and 1 there and 2 over there. Everytime you add shipping. Just think that it is limiting our own market



I was in a similar position yesterday, found a whole lot of liquids I wanted from various vendors but in the end only ordered a few liquids from one vendor.

But as a business model the cash outlay for the amount stock to keep everyone happy would be quite extreme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

moonunit said:


> I was in a similar position yesterday, found a whole lot of liquids I wanted from various vendors but in the end only ordered a few liquids from one vendor.
> 
> But as a business model the cash outlay for the amount stock to keep everyone happy would be quite extreme.


And profit margins to be shared.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (14/5/15)

yes, it is an risky investment at first, but think of the potential.
@moonunit as you said, you ended up buying only a few from one vendor. 
if you could have purchased all your juice from 1 place, shipped once, you would have spent a lot more money. so there is going to be a give and take scenario. make a little less per bottle, but make more on the whole.
and most of the juice makers already share their margins with some of the vendors.

If some thought went into it, i am sure that there is a way....someone just needs to be clever and brave enough to take it on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------

